# Beretta 92X Performance



## Wildbilltactical (Dec 3, 2021)

My Beretta seems to be having ejection problems I did put a new ejector in but I remember on my first performance there was something wrong with the the spring and the slide it's a very heavy slide what will be better a lighter spring or a heavier spring to move it quicker any advice is helpful thank you


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Wildbilltactical said:


> My Beretta seems to be having ejection problems I did put a new ejector in but I remember on my first performance there was something wrong with the the spring and the slide it's a very heavy slide what will be better a lighter spring or a heavier spring to move it quicker any advice is helpful thank you


If it's the recoil spring I suggest that you try different weight springs until you find the right one. It could also be from a weak extractor spring.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At the Beretta Forum, some people have had to mess with the extractor spring for similar issues. I cannot remember if they added a stronger spring or cut a coil or two off the existing one. Go over there and see if you can find a thread on of using the search. It was like a year ago or something like that


----------



## Wildbilltactical (Dec 3, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> If it's the recoil spring I suggest that you try different weight springs until you find the right one. It could also be from a weak extractor spring.


Thank you yes I just replaced the extractor and the extractor spring I do remember now of course after I write in that I put a heavier Rod or slide spring in my 92x performance and now I'm having the same issues in my performance defensive so I think I'm just going to get a heavier spring and hopefully that will correct a problem like it did in the other one but thanks for the answer I really appreciate it.


Shipwreck said:


> At the Beretta Forum, some people have had to mess with the extractor spring for similar issues. I cannot remember if they added a stronger spring or cut a coil or two off the existing one. Go over there and see if you can find a thread on of using the search. It was like a year ago or something like that


Thank you!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Wildbilltactical said:


> Thank you yes I just replaced the extractor and the extractor spring I do remember now of course after I write in that I put a heavier Rod or slide spring in my 92x performance and now I'm having the same issues in my performance defensive so I think I'm just going to get a heavier spring and hopefully that will correct a problem like it did in the other one but thanks for the answer I really appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you!


I recently bought a 92X Performance and it's worked straight out of the box. I'm pretty sure that the stock spring is 14 lbs? If that's any help. You can try Midwest Gun Works for different weight springs. Recoil Spring


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Suggest advising Barretta you are having ejection problems and want to send the pistol back for a bench check, but possibly it might be an ejection or other spring concern. To avoid the transit costs, ask the company for a couple of parts which might be cause the problem such as a spring/ejection extractor. As suggested here if you believe it's a spring, replace it with a Wolf spring which are very reliable. If this is a carry handgun, consider changing brands. S&W provides lifetime replacement and support their products. Several years ago I had a Smith CS45 purchased in 2000. I fired it rarely and carried rarely. The front portion contain the return spring seat basically blew-off the front of the pistol.. Smith offered to replace the pistol with another .45 Cal, but I asked for an Smith M&P 9 Shield with a green laser sight. No problem, replaced. In my old service Smith 5946 I had some out of battery jams, and Smith sent me a couple of return springs. I purchased a Wolf spring as well and haven't had a problem with the pistol since.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

I have always been advised to change any springs that are associated with any replacement part.
If I do it myself, it's reasonably priced.
If I have a gunsmith do it, the smith already has the firearm taken apart so any added costs is small.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> I have always been advised to change any springs that are associated with any replacement part.
> If I do it myself, it's reasonably priced.
> If I have a gunsmith do it, the smith already has the firearm taken apart so any added costs is small.


Whenever I buy a gun either new or used I buy springs for them just to have as spares.


----------



## Feldrew (5 mo ago)

I just purchased a brand new 92x and it appears to be the same issue. I used 115 and 124 grain of two different brands to ensure it wasn't an ammo issue. About every 5th or 6th round, shell casing didn't leave the barrel. I appreciate the advice shared here but have to ask, why would a brand new firearm repeatedly have this problem and the manufacturer not quickly address it? I don't buy a new product with the expectation that it will fail the day I buy it. It doesn't appear to be a 'break-in' period issue.


----------



## Feldrew (5 mo ago)

Feldrew said:


> I just purchased a brand new 92x and it appears to be the same issue. I used 115 and 124 grain of two different brands to ensure it wasn't an ammo issue. About every 5th or 6th round, shell casing didn't leave the barrel. I appreciate the advice shared here but have to ask, why would a brand new firearm repeatedly have this problem and the manufacturer not quickly address it? I don't buy a new product with the expectation that it will fail the day I buy it. It doesn't appear to be a 'break-in' period issue.


I had my local gunsmith check it out, oil things carefully, and he put around 200 rounds through it. It seems to be working just fine now, though I'm sticking to 124 or higher grain ammo.


----------

